# QDMA says 640 acres is the minimum for High fence



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

In todays outdoor section in the Dallas Morning News,it was reported that the QDMA has come up w/a minimum amount of land that is needed to have a fair chase hunt under high fence.(640 acres)The QDMA study was in Georgia.Ill tell you what I would say is in each region of Texas.
1)Trans -Pecos 5000 acres
2)Panhandle 5000 acres
3)Rolling Plains 3000 acres
4)Hill country 2000 acres
5)Post Oak 1000 Acres
6)Piney Woods 1000 acres
7)coastal Prairies 2000 acres
8) South Texas 3000 acres

Any thoughts?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I am not qualified to agree or disagree with the QDMA's study, but I would think that every area would have to be taken on a case by case basis. I also think that on a _thick, _South Texas property (or even Georgia for that matter), 640 acres is plenty to have a fair chase hunt... but that is JMO.

Boys and girls - get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

A cynic would say this is an effort by the larger property owners to suppress small property owners ...

I agree that it's a property-by-property thing.

Syncerus


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

We don't need anybody defining it for us. It's entirely based on personal opinion and should be a personal choice for each of us. Period.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but WTH is QDMA?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but WTH is QDMA?


 Quality Deer Management Association


----------



## Bandada12 (Dec 24, 2005)

I own a 1300 acre high fenced ranch in south texas. Last year I had 4 cull bucks that I wanted out of the herd. All were 5.5 yrs old and older. I only saw one of them all hunting season and I spent 15 days hunting in December and January. I would say that define's fair chase.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the input Bandada 12!*



Bandada12 said:


> I own a 1300 acre high fenced ranch in south texas. Last year I had 4 cull bucks that I wanted out of the herd. All were 5.5 yrs old and older. I only saw one of them all hunting season and I spent 15 days hunting in December and January. I would say that define's fair chase.


You only saw 1 of the 4 hunting the best part of the rut?Did your other hunters see them?My guess is they prolly went through a broken part of the fence and hid out.Or you have alot of elevation,deep canyons & such.I don't know,but thanks for the input!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

I could show ya 250 acres that's high fenced in Bosque County that would blow your mind. I took a group of 8 experienced hunters there to cull some of the aoudads on that place. The group took 2 all weekend. I could give you their personal testimony if interested.

It is NOT up to QDMA, B&C, P&Y, TPWD or anyone else to decide what is fair chase for me and you. There is no "one size fits all" scheme that would be applicable to all ranches as exceptions are everywhere. Hunters everywhere should denounce anyone and any group who attempts to make this moral judgement for us all. No one, I repeat, NO ONE, has that sort of high ground. Self-impose your ethical beliefs on yourself, but leave me and my friends alone, thank you very much!!


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

FAIR CHASE-------HIGH FENCE. These two words should not be in the same sentence. I have nothing against high fences but FAIR CHASE means that any hunter has the same right to any animal as the next hunter. If you have 50,000 acres or 50 acres, animals are still confined to one piece of solly owned land and that is not fair chase. I need to back up and say again I have nothing against high fences In fact I have (and probably will again) hunted behind high fences. That is just what hunting in Texas has come to. Just don't call this type of High Fence hunting Fare Chase.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

DeerTexas said:


> I could show ya 250 acres that's high fenced in Bosque County that would blow your mind. I took a group of 8 experienced hunters there to cull some of the aoudads on that place. The group took 2 all weekend. I could give you their personal testimony if interested.
> 
> It is NOT up to QDMA, B&C, P&Y, TPWD or anyone else to decide what is fair chase for me and you. There is no "one size fits all" scheme that would be applicable to all ranches as exceptions are everywhere. Hunters everywhere should denounce anyone and any group who attempts to make this moral judgement for us all. No one, I repeat, NO ONE, has that sort of high ground. Self-impose your ethical beliefs on yourself, but leave me and my friends alone, thank you very much!!


Deer TX Instead of trying to incite an internet riot,you could have posted your story about how challenging your 250 acre High fence hunt was.I am sure it would have been a fun read!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

DeerTexas said:


> It is NOT up to QDMA, B&C, P&Y, TPWD or anyone else to decide what is fair chase for me and you. There is no "one size fits all" scheme that would be applicable to all ranches as exceptions are everywhere. Hunters everywhere should denounce anyone and any group who attempts to make this moral judgement for us all. No one, I repeat, NO ONE, has that sort of high ground. Self-impose your ethical beliefs on yourself, but leave me and my friends alone, thank you very much!!


The Boone and Crockett Club is a hunting industry standard.

After reviewing their posted statements a couple of times and looking for flaws, I still can't find any.

BOONE AND CROCKETT CLUB POSITION STATEMENT
ETHICAL HUNTING VERSUS UNETHICAL SHOOTING AND OTHER PRACTICES

The Boone and Crockett Club has been a highly respected conservation leader and proponent of ethical Fair Chase hunting of North American big game since 1887.​
​Ethical Fair Chase Hunting​The Boone and Crockett Club, in its Fair Chase statement, advocates any hunting that is "the ethical, sportsmanlike and lawful pursuit and taking of any free-ranging wild game animal in a manner that does not give the hunter an improper or unfair advantage over the game animals."

​Unethical "Canned" Shooting (Improperly referred to as "canned" hunting.)​The Boone and Crockett Club condemns the pursuit and killing of any big game animal kept in or released from captivity to be killed in an artificial or bogus "hunting" situation where the game lacks the equivalent chance to escape afforded free-ranging animals, virtually assuring the shooter a certain or unrealistically favorable chance of a kill.

​Genetic Manipulation of Game Animals​The Boone and Crockett Club condemns artificial and unnatural enhancement of a big game species' genetic characteristics. Unacceptable practices for genetic enhancement include, but are not limited to, artificial insemination, controlled or unnatural breeding programs, cloning, and translocation of breeding stock for canned shooting purposes.

​Public Perception​The Boone and Crockett Club is greatly concerned that the non-hunting public may confuse ethical, fair chase hunting with canned shoots, genetic manipulations and other related practices, which the Club condemns.

​If you have any questions, please contact:​C. Robert Palmer, President
George Bettas, Executive Director

​Prepared for and Adopted by the Board of Directors - June 4, 2005​


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Deer TX Instead of trying to incite an internet riot,you could have posted your story about how challenging your 250 acre High fence hunt was.I am sure it would have been a fun read!


Not trying to incite a riot, CrowMagnum. Just sharing a deep seated opinion that it isn't up to anyone else to attempt to define "fair chase" based on a set number of acres.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> The Boone and Crockett Club is a hunting industry standard.


Looks good to me, too. Used to be that B&C wouldn't allow entries that were killed on high fenced ranches regardless of size.



> Prepared for and Adopted by the Board of Directors - June 4, 2005


Maybe that was when they changed their definition. I like the way it reads now and agree with their reasoning. Assuming that's all they have to officially say about the matter, I'm with em. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Here we go!


The topic makes ya cringe, huh. It's one of those that typically ends bad. Let's all hope not.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

> Ethical Fair Chase Hunting
> 
> The Boone and Crockett Club, in its Fair Chase statement, advocates any hunting that is "the ethical, sportsmanlike and lawful pursuit and taking of any free-ranging wild game animal in a manner that does not give the hunter an improper or unfair advantage over the game animals."
> 
> ...


That's as near perfect a disclaimer as I've ever seen. The specific number of acres is irrelevant. Maybe the QDMA could take lessons from the B&C Club.


----------



## Bandada12 (Dec 24, 2005)

Crowmag- I never did see the other 3 culls until Feb. They were all together. The brush is thick. And to all, like most of us, I highfenced my place to manage the ranches habitat and to keep other deer out. Thank god I did, with only 3 inches of rain for the year, if i didnt have a highfence I too would be finding dead deer.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Fair Chase*

BigDant, I think you are confusing fair chase with fair access or equal access. When most people talk fair chase, it means the animal has an opportunity to elude or escape the hunter. Deer can elude or escape hunters on very small properties. I remember years ago Bob Brister went to photograph a huge whitetail someone had in a wooded, 15 acre enclosure. It took him 3 days to see the deer, and never did get an acceptable potograph. Is 15 acres enough for fair chase? I do not think so, and few others would either. Is 1,000 acres enough for fair chase? Some would say no, I would say it depends on the territory. 1,000 acres in the far north tundra you could see the far fence line. It would be easy (easier) to hunt down the animal. Also, number of animals would make a difference. Put 500 whitetails in 1,000 acres, you could kill an animal easy. Looking for one specific animal would be tough. It is all perspective. I agree with Deer Texas. I would know a canned hunt if I saw it. I do not think I or anyone else should have to play by someone else's ethics. Who then decides? Voters? PETA? I like B&C's statement. 
Good Hunting everyone.
BB


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

DeerTexas said:


> The topic makes ya cringe, huh. It's one of those that typically ends bad. Let's all hope not.


Yeah, it feels kinda like a Baptist and a Catholic arguing.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

I hunted a place in hill country that was about 600 acres hight fenced. I think the deer are harder to hunt on a high fence place. They know the woods alot better than deer outside a fence. It seems like they know where every rock and stick is and if one is out of place they are spooked. Fair chase I don't know???


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Do I have to go through my speal agian? I'm getting to old for this. LOL


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

My invisible best friend can beat up your invisible best friend.



Syncerus


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Let's hear it again from the man from lake MANGOTTAPEE!*



BEER4BAIT said:


> Do I have to go through my speal agian? I'm getting to old for this. LOL


Yes,but add the latest gadgets to the list.HE! HE!Then weigh in on the topic of H fence ranch size and what is acceptable IYO.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nobody is acceptable... everyone one of us is unacceptable POS's that have no idea who should have what and what is best for the other. Can I get an amen to stopping the high fence debate and start talking about being high on peyote or something?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> .......... Can I get an amen to stopping the high fence debate and start talking about being high on peyote or something?


AMEN BROTHER!!!!

I lost my Peyote source. Hooka brother up!!! :rotfl:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I got the sudden sweet pain after eating a greasy burger, I'll bet I can put one over a high fence about now. LOL


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pipe Knitting 101*



InfamousJ said:


> Nobody is acceptable... everyone one of us is unacceptable POS's that have no idea who should have what and what is best for the other. Can I get an amen to stopping the high fence debate and start talking about being high on peyote or something?


WHO DIED AND MADE YOU THE MOD OF THE HUNTING BOARD.IF YOU FIND SOMEONES THREAD MAKES YOU FEEL LIKE TOKING THE TREE,THAN JUST GO SMOKE YOUR BRAINS OUT & START YOUR OWN THREAD.ps I am getting pretty handy w/ my Knitting would you like me to knit you a peace pipe?Ha! Ha! J/K PEACE MAN!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What did you say?









It's all good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Now, back to the subject.....

I say 500 is plenty.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I .... uh.... ummmm.... never mind....I'm not even gonna get in on this one. lol......Hey PR, ya got any extra popcorn with ya??????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sure Bandit!! Which side you taking, Baptist or Catholic?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I will say this, this is the best way for QDMA not to attract some new members. I have watched another nonproffit almost knocked to their knees by deviding the hunters. Remember TX is a big property rights voting state, won't do anyone any good to try and regulate property laws no matter what the outcome of the study. I don't hunt high fence cause I can't afford it. LOL I'm not going to bust the chops of the guys that do (maybe they will invite me......hint, hint)


Don't give in to the hipe and let ones coments devide the hunters. With all we have coming in the next 10 years we'll be lucky to hunt.


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey my turn, my turn. Amount of land depends on the individual situation like someone already said. My thoughts 250 is enough, my reason doesn't have anything to do with fair chase because if done right it would be fair. If you had 250 acres between to major killing zones in east texas, it would be unfair to you to have someone dictate you coudln't put up a fence because you want to manage. Just my 2 cents. I love this thread and see no need for it to get hostile. Heck I liked the thread last year and the year before.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Sure Bandit!! Which side you taking, Baptist or Catholic?


Da Methodist side....seen both sides of the high fence hunting and one of them I dont rightly care for....the other side ... well hell, you've seen it . Not exactly shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Babtist, Catholics' HIGHFENCER"'s & low fencer's*



TXPalerider said:


> Yeah, it feels kinda like a Baptist and a Catholic arguing.


Baptist and Catholics have their spats,but HIGHFENCER'S & low fencer'sWHOOOOWEEEE! LOOK OUT!Lets have a toast to thePOPCORN MAN and put the popcorn aside for now.Tx Pale One,heres my thoughts.If you had 1 MONSTER BUCK say 12 ptr w/all the bells and whisles on 500 acres of bad countryw/plenty of cover & deep draws.Your average deer slayer will be lucky to even see it stand hunting over corn.A guy like you would have a better than 70% chance to kill that buck over the course of a three to four day hunt,if it was guided or not.Both were fun hunts and all, bu***** NAWW, I am not gonna say (BUT!)!Both had fun and thats all that truly matters!Now if you had the same hunt on 500,or even 5000 acres on very open terrain ,your fair chase factor is into the unfair chase zone.Most hunters and shooters, would make quick work of the beast.Thats not fun or fair to an .old hand at it.Keep it civil and post your episodes 2 coolers


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I hunt "low fence" because that is where my oppertunities to hunt are. But I'll tell you one thing; I would much rather hunt a 250 acre pasture under "high fence" and lightly hunted, than hunt a "low fence" 250 acres that is leased to 8 guys and they shoot anything that walks.

There _are_ places like that - and don't tell me that just because they are "low fenced", that there is "fair chase" hunting going on.


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I hunt "low fence" because that is where my oppertunities to hunt are. But I'll tell you one thing; I would much rather hunt a 250 acre pasture under "high fence" and lightly hunted, than hunt a "low fence" 250 acres that is leased to 8 guys and they shoot anything that walks.
> 
> There _are_ places like that - and don't tell me that just because they are "low fenced", that there is "fair chase" hunting going on.


My point exactly. I absolutely agree.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Nobody is acceptable... everyone one of us is unacceptable POS's that have no idea who should have what and what is best for the other. Can I get an amen to stopping the high fence debate and start talking about being high on peyote or something?


You sneak some of Bigdog's medicine? LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Back in the day when I hunted a high fence place for 3 years I killed lots of pigs and 2 deer for the 3 years. I think it was 2500 acres deep east TX.


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

Here is my 2 cents worth.

I dont think there is anything fair about a high fence ranch unless it is huge, but at the same time there is nothing fair about your neighbor shooting every deer that walks. So i think there should be a minimum to get rid of these guys that have animals traped in small pens. So i dont mind the QDMA making changes, but different sizes for different areas sound good to me .


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

What is at issue here? Hmmmm.......

Somebody ( or many) has killed a deer eerrrr...a buck on a high fence ranch and they want to qualify it as some kinda record of some sort. And they wanna say well our place is bigger than 640 acres, so it should qualify for the Blank-Blank Record Book. Which it can, but make a case for it to be in the Boone & Crocket Book. Cause it's not the same.

I've hunted both, and there are differences. The main being when I am in the high fence places I know that buck is in here with me, somewhere. 
When I'm on the my regular deer lease there are no assurances, he is on our property.

As far as the words " Fair Chase" every person will have there own interpetation of that. What ever floats your boat, if it is legal.

But deer killed behind a high fence, should not be compared to deer killed in open territory. I don't care if it s 2500 acres.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Most people that I know of that hunt on a high fenced property and have killed BIG deer on said property - "couldn't care _less_" if that deer made _a_ record book or not.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Here we go again!!!! 

I say we eliminate all scoring systems, rifles, compound bows, and releases. While we are at it get rid of prefabed stands and timed feeders, high tech camo and sent covers. 

Then you can all run around bragging about how great a hunter you are because you killed a fork or a spike. Give it a freakin rest already!!!! We are all hunters but maybe some of us need to really look at why? Is it to impress your buddys with a 180 class rack or is it for the thrill of the chase and being out in the wilderness experiancing nature at work for that short period of time away from the hustle and bustle of modern life.

High fence, low fence, no fence, 2000 dollor gun or 200 recurve or compound bow who hell cares we all have our beliefs. Just go out there and do what you love and do your part to help improve the populations for our children to have the same chance!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Most on here know my feelings on this subject and I have to say again that the Deer of this state are owned by the public, so why is it that certain privileged individuals can high fence their properties and take those deer without paying penalties just as a poacher would have to? You have the right to own the land but not the free roaming animals. I should have just as much opportunity at those animals as you do if my land sits next to your land. Again, the people that own those pieces of land are like Children that have a tempertantrum and say that they are taking their toys and going home. Also, How would you like to have your piece of land that you payed for, end up being encompassed by high fencing? Where's that person's right's to not have his land surrounded by high fence? Oh guess he doesn't have any rights or deserve them?

DeerTexas,

Are you and Jerry J. brothers? If not, you should be PERIOD. By the way, B&C still doesn't allow High Fenced animals of any sized property to be entered into its records as these are records for the real hunters of the world. I would be just as happy with a stick horned Six pointer as if I had taken a monster buck because I would be hunting a low fenced property and would feel as if it was luck or devine intervention rather than how much I was willing to pay. Hell, might as well have someone else go "Hunting" for you as long as you get to stick it above your fire place, who cares who put the bullet or arrow in it, I mean your the privileged or the so called righteous, so you don't have to answer to anyone on how that animal was harvested as long you have it, RIGHT!!! So stick that in your pipe and smoke it. Thus, the wording "FREE ROAMING." The people on here that want to call themselves sportsman (Hunters) after harvesting a Pened up, Protein fed, Ear tagged, geneticly altered, half breed animal, are not hunters but rather people with large wallets and nothing more. All we are doing by High fencing property is reducing ourselves back the way it was in England many, many years ago. The wealthy, rich, and royalty were the only ones allowed to hunt while the PEASENTS were starved because those where the KING's Deer and you are not worthy. Those same peasents were also Murdered, Mutilated, and or disgraced if caught trying to harvest one of the KING's Animals to feed his family. Hunting is all about the all mighty dollar and he, who has the most dollars will have the biggest and best, good for you.


This is my Opinion and at least that is a right that has not been taken away or corraled in a high fence, YET. Remember that the peasents use to have their tongues cut out if caught bad mouthing the royalty:hairout: .


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*I like sporting*

sometimes not all the time


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I better go to the restroom and then get some more popcorn!!







Extra butter this time. And a coke. Don't wanna miss nuttin'.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL TXPale :biggrin:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

YEAH!! who's to tell me what's fair chase???

I hunt an 8 acre ranch that's high fenced...and boy.. is it challenging!!

sometimes, I hunt the back part, and don't see a deer I know is there... because I bought him out of the TTHA magazine, and have several identification tags in each ear. 

I'm not gonna let any fancy organization that has the potential of keeping MY trophy deer from qualifying for B&C... who do they think they are, some kind of .......ethical hunting organization that's trying to minimize hunting out of a pen....I mean *high fence*


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Don't wanna miss nuttin'.


Man, it's just re-runs again. Nothing to miss here!


----------



## bowman28 (Mar 8, 2006)

*fence*

Lol, I Have 2 Deer On 7 Ac, Bummer!


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

I have a deer lease some of you guys might be interested in.... it is a 10000 sq ft high fence ranch with hand fed deer, audad, and axis. Let me know......


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

>>>Today 04:54 PMaggiefisher07I have a deer lease some of you guys might be interested in.... it is a 10000 sq ft high fence ranch with hand fed deer, audad, and axis. Let me know......




10,000 square feet?? are you willing to subdivide? I only have a couple weeks every year to hunt


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

O.k. this thread always goes different places than fair chase. Fair chase can be argued successfully on both sides of the fence. Then when fair chase is debated out people turn to ownership to debate. Who owns the wildlife etc, etc, someone says its "unfair for someone to fence in deer that belongs to the public" and then someone pops off "yeah but you don't have my killing machine neighbors" an so on and so on back in forth. Then the topic of high scoring bucks and the cost of hunting and the unfairness that the common working man doesn't have the same opportunities as the rich guy. High fencing can hurt the little guy's ranch no doubt, but high fencing can aid in conservation as well. I ride the fence on this subject so square in the middle I will be digging my underwear for years to come. But a strong breeze could blow me off onto the high fence side easily. A lot of south Texas is not high fenced but still cost tons of money to hunt. I personally can't afford it and pay slightly less to hunt the hill country on 8000 high fenced acres. Not upset that South Texas cost a thousand or 2 thousand more to hunt, because I realize its necessary to keep the natural born killers out. I have killed the biggest deer feasible I can in the Hill country but still spend my money every year regardless and haven't taken a trophy in 2 years just management deer. I would love to pocket my 3 grand and hunt for cheap or free in east Texas and kill a great buck but know I will have to rub elbows with the natural born killers in return. So high fence isn't a money debate for me, or a fair chase debate or a who owns the wildlife debate. It will always boil down to who I want to hunt with debate. Sometimes I can control it outside of the fence and I will pay extra money for that. Sometimes I can't control who I hunt with and am forced to hunt inside the fence for that control. I live on 35 acres in the piney woods surrounded by 1500 acres homesteads ranging from 20 to 150 acres. People that take this hardlined anti-fence stance need to have my natural born killing neighbor as a neighbor for 2 years and then they could atleast see both sides. Natural born killers are the cause for high prices not the rich guy who wants it all. The common middle to lower class hardcore hunter who spends more money gets a better opportunity because he pays extra to hunt with people who follow rules and believe in conservation and management. Sometimes he's in low fence and sometimes he is in high fence. If this makes him less of a Sportsman in some peoples eyes well then they just don't understand. 



 I want some crown in my coke with my popcorn.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

I liked the previous comment about primitive hunting....it would be kinda cool to see nothing but recurves, musket loaders (no pre-loads), and camo.....see it become law for a year or two....I don't care where you hunt...that would be fun...and then all the corp. wanna be's...would spend all their time down in Mexico while the guides hunt their deer for them at least more than usual...so they can take back to their wife and girlfriend after they get some easy tail across the border (plus whatever they pick up disease wise on the other side)...lol...in other words I think you would see for the most part just die hard hunters partaking in the sport.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Piggyperch said:


> The common middle to lower class hardcore hunter who spends more money gets a better opportunity because he pays extra to hunt with people who follow rules and believe in conservation and management. Sometimes he's in low fence and sometimes he is in high fence. If this makes him less of a Sportsman in some peoples eyes well then they just don't understand.


Well said!

And Sace, don't knock Mexico 'til you try it. If you don't like high fences, then you will love Mexico. There _are_ a few ranches down there that have gone to high fencing, but those places are very large properties. I just got off of a 30,000 (we only hunted half of it) ranch that was low fenced. I hunted there for five years, and I loved every minute. And if it was high fenced, I would've enjoyed it just as much.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am after a trophy Axis on my dad's place--High fence etc.--only seen him at a glance 2 times in 5-6 hunts but I know the place like the back of my hand. It is a fare deal to HIM!
No fights here---it's all good! High-Low pick and choose.

swamp


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> LOL TXPale :biggrin:


You sure know how to kick an antpile don't ya?


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

i would comment, but i think i will just stay in the corner and eat my popcorn.


Capt. Forrest


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Is this thing still kicking ???

I will pull up next to Capt. Forrest and see if he will share the popcorn..

By the way Capt I am checking my schedule for the Fish Jam I might see if I could join your team for the event I will PM when I know about the date.

P.S. I am BigJake on the blue board


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

cool LRM, let me know. I've got boat and the gas, just need some that want to fish.

popcorn is of plenty, and it's not fenced, therefore, anyone that wants it can have some, (without having to pay a trespass fee, or feel like they were eating popcorn in a "canned" environment LMAO)

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing like free range popcorn... YUMMY! LOL


----------



## skamps33 (Nov 24, 2005)

Becareful with that lowfence free popcorn someone might come by and eat it all and take the bowl when your not looking. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No worries.. we have digital pop corn cams at all our feeders... you can eat but you can't run! ... at least not too far with a belly full of soured pop corn


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

If its in a bowl is that really fair picking?

I also hope it has not been altered by pan melted buttering so I can have my kernal scored in the record books...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL.. we try our best to keep our kernal events within B&C Rules... occasionally we get a bad seed though...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*how's this*



Sace said:


> I liked the previous comment about primitive hunting....it would be kinda cool to see nothing but recurves, musket loaders (no pre-loads), and camo.....see it become law for a year or two....I don't care where you hunt...that would be fun...and then all the corp. wanna be's...would spend all their time down in Mexico while the guides hunt their deer for them at least more than usual...so they can take back to their wife and girlfriend after they get some easy tail across the border (plus whatever they pick up disease wise on the other side)...lol...in other words I think you would see for the most part just die hard hunters partaking in the sport.


I like sticks and stones to, but I also like to truck hunt

The bow is a nonbacked bend through the handle selfbow, arrows split spruce rounded with self knapped agate, obsidian, noviculite, and glass points, all held together but sinew and hide glue. Bow 52# @ 28"


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*I forgot*

I just took a pic of my knife, and you thought the movie with Tommy Lee Jones was bad arse.

Although I did not make this one, I have made several and they are sharper than steel.

And I still have no problem with HIGH FENCES.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> By the way Capt I am checking my schedule for the Fish Jam I might see if I could join your team for the event I will PM when I know about the date.
> 
> P.S. I am BigJake on the blue board





Capt. Forrest said:


> cool LRM, let me know. I've got boat and the gas, just need some that want to fish.


Hey Forrest... you sure want an old man like Jake on yer bote? Does this guy look like he can wade and grind? LMAO









Haha... just kidding.. he's a young gun. Here he is:


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Being a hill country resident, I can show you many places well under 500 acres that would be tough to hunt under high fence. Very similar scenario to the guy with a high fenced ranch of 1300 in S Texas that never saw the cullbucks during hunting season he needed to shoot. The lay of the land is very tricky in the hill country, and many places arent very accesible at all, and if you do decide to hump into places like that, the animals can hear you and smell you from a mile away and vacate the premises in a hurry.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Hey Forrest... you sure want an old man like Jake on yer bote? Does this guy look like he can wade and grind? LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still owe BigDog a boot for that picture LOL.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

I got it off a high fence place using mechanical broadheads.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i need is a good tree stand and a 1/2 an acer and im good to go--- its fair--- and im chasen---lol---its good to be a *******---lol---just havin fun guys


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

haparks said:


> all i need is a good tree stand and a 1/2 an acer and im good to go--- its fair--- and im chasen---lol---its good to be a *******---lol---just havin fun guys


LOL.... if your backyard, is also your deer lease... you might be a *******


----------



## 4reel (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree..I've had the same expierence on less than 1000 ac. my thought is that a mature buck is a mature buck no matter what side of the fence their on...


Bandada12 said:


> I own a 1300 acre high fenced ranch in south texas. Last year I had 4 cull bucks that I wanted out of the herd. All were 5.5 yrs old and older. I only saw one of them all hunting season and I spent 15 days hunting in December and January. I would say that define's fair chase.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

El Cazador.....I really wasn't baggin' on hunting in Mexico...I was talking about the "hunters" that show up for a guided hunt and head to Mexico to get a piece of tail..while the guide bags their deer....I really don't care if someone can't get laid here and needs to go to Mexico and get some under the guise of hunting...but a lot of those same people pay for the expensive high fenced hunts we are talking about in this thread....those people really aren't hunters....just unhappy husbands.....lol....my .02...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sace said:


> El Cazador.....I really wasn't baggin' on hunting in Mexico...I was talking about the "hunters" that show up for a guided hunt and head to Mexico to get a piece of tail..while the guide bags their deer....I really don't care if someone can't get laid here and needs to go to Mexico and get some under the guise of hunting...but a lot of those same people pay for the expensive high fenced hunts we are talking about in this thread....those people really aren't hunters....just unhappy husbands.....lol....my .02...


 It's not like I am a shining example to others, but I could never see paying high dollar for a hunt (or a lease) and then going to Mexico for entertainment. Not to mention the guys that end up in jail in Mexico for a little while (be sure you have someone even-tempered along with cash). There's nothing I need in Mexico that badly...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

BIG _whitetails_ are down there. I need them badly!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> BIG _whitetails_ are down there. I need them badly!


 My comment was directed only at the other "recreational pursuits" I have seen people head there for, not whitetails. Sorry -- I would have qualified it but I thought I was being clear.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Charles, I understood your comment. No need to apologize. I meant to type an LOL in there.


----------



## stu (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll have to agree with BIGDANT. You guys "high fence" all the property you want under any guidelines you like, it's your property. The only reason I can see for a high fence is to keep in exotics that will harm our Texas eco-system (kinda like a zoo). As far as our Texas whitetails, let 'em run from Texarkana to El Paso and we'll all hunt fair chase. Just my opinion.


----------

